# difficulty of drilling 4x100 to 4x108 or 4x114.3???



## phaded phil (Sep 4, 2003)

i am looking at wheels that have a 4x108 and 4x114.3 bolt pattern. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience in drilling out the rotors to fit these particular patterns or if there are rotors that fit these patterns. any info would be appreciated.
thanks-


----------

